# Bringing My Finnish Girlfriend To Canada



## IanM (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi all, brand new here, just wanted to get some advice regarding a possible move to Ottawa) by my Finnish girlfriend.

I have no idea how or where to start on the procedure. Would she need to have a job before she arrived, or could she come here and look for work (she would be living with me, of course)? She is 32 years old, her English skills are excellent, (better than many native-speakers lol), she has a Polytechnic diploma in civil engineering, but her main work experience has been in the office environment, secretarial/admin assistant/document management with the Finnish Permanent Mission to the EU in Brussels. She has top-notch IT skills (Windows, Office, MS Project, Autocad, etc.) and has experience in web-page development and design.

Any advice that the experts could provide would be much appreciated!

Thanks, and Happy New Year to all,

IanM
Ottawa


----------

